# Help Needed



## ilovepink1975 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have found a wood pigeon in the back garden that appears to have injured both wings - my partner spotted a sparrowhawk leaving the garden along with plenty of the pigeons feathers. I have put the pigeon in a large box with plenty of tissue and paper in a warm place but am not sure what to do with it now. It is breathing and couldnt fly. HELP???


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link to read over to help the pigeon. if you can post you're location we can see if a member or rehabber is near by to help.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-11265.html


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I have moved your thread to the WOOD Pigeon forum.

Here is a list of rescue centers in UK.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentresinengland.htm

Thank you for helping the bird.*


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing the pigeons. 
Are the wings broken or only missing feathers?


----------



## ilovepink1975 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Location*

Im on the Wirral in Upton CH49. Thanks for your advice. I have the bird comfortable in a box in the warm with plenty of tissue and a newspaper over the top but with gaps for air.


----------



## ilovepink1975 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Thanks*

There doesnt appear to be any blood or missing feathers. The feathers I saw were on the lawn. The pigeon just couldnt fly it was manoevering around using its wings on the ground.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Is this an adult or a fledgeling? Any chance of a photo?

*This is a link* to a page on how to treat a predated pigeon.

Would you be able to get it to Freshfields at Ince Blundell?


----------

